# [Illustrator CS] Schrift ausstanzen



## Oliver Gringel (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Logo bestehend aus mehreren, sich überlappenden Einzelteilen (alle Vektorisiert). Nun möchte ich aus diesem Logo eine Schrift "ausstanzen", also die Schnittmenge von Logo und Schrift aus dem Logo ausschneiden.
Wie geht sowas?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Howie (12. März 2004)

Ich hoffe, ich habe es richtig verstanden.
Ich würde mein Text nehmen und über der Fläche setzen, wo es ausgestanzt werden soll. Danach würde ich den Pathfinder aufrufen. Dann beide Objekte aktevieren und vom Formbereich subtrahieren wählen. Das müste es eigentlich sein.

Gruß Howie


----------



## Oliver Gringel (13. März 2004)

Ja, prinzipiell würde das Funktionieren, aber da die Schrift mehrere Objekte überlagert, um genau zu sein, drei, muss ich die Schrift 3 mal erstellen, und diesen Schritt 3 mal ausführen. Das führt natürlich sehr leicht dazu, dass die Schriften nicht genau übereinanderliegen.

Ich habe mittlerweile eine Möglichkeit gefunden:

1. Schrift erstellen
2. Schrift in Pfade umwandeln
3. Gruppierung der Schrift aufheben
4. Für jeden einzelnen Buchstaben: Zusammengesetzten Pfad auflösen
5. Falls der Buchstabe ein "Inneres" hat, z.B. das 'o', dann zuerst den inneren Teil auswählen, und 'Darunter liegende Objekte aufteilen'
6. Das ganze für das "Äußere" wiederholen
7. Die entsprechenden Teile aus den darunter liegenden Objekten löschen

Genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, ich frage mich nur, warum es dafür keine Funktion gibt, die das automatisch für mich macht. So ist es halt doch, gerade bei längeren Texten, und mehreren überlappenden Objekten, relativ viel Arbeit.

Tortzdem Danke für die Mühe.


----------

